# Colored smoke tires, where can I find them?



## zippyd31 (Aug 1, 2013)

I have been looking at some pictures online and came across one of a GTO doing a burnout and the smoke was red and blue. Did some research and found that Kumho at one point in time sold these kinds of tires.

Kumho Ecsta SPT Colored Smoke.

I have been looking everywhere for them but it look as if its discontinued. Can anyone confirm that? Does anyone know where I could get a pair?

Do you think a track would let me run with these tires on?

Thanks.



Black 2006 M6. 415whp/399ft-lbs


----------



## OhioLS2 (Jun 10, 2013)

search for "drift tire suppliers"

checkout summit racing. iirc they still have scented fuel additives lol.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

OhioLS2 said:


> search for "drift tire suppliers"
> 
> checkout summit racing. iirc they still have scented fuel additives lol.


They make scented fuel additives for a reason. Sniff some Methanol fumes for a few minutes and you'll know why.......


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

LOL...That reminds me, I remember a couple years ago they were selling a gizmo that plugged into the power port monitoring engine RPMs then broadcasted to the radio which would then play different engine sounds through the stereo. You could get like BB chevy, Harley etc. One of the local parts delivery guys had one in his Civic with a huge stereo, was hilarious when he drove around with it cranked up!!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Don't do it. They trash your paint. My buddies Mustang looks like poo.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rukee said:


> LOL...That reminds me, I remember a couple years ago they were selling a gizmo that plugged into the power port monitoring engine RPMs then broadcasted to the radio which would then play different engine sounds through the stereo. You could get like BB chevy, Harley etc. One of the local parts delivery guys had one in his Civic with a huge stereo, was hilarious when he drove around with it cranked up!!


That's a great idea as an alternate for people that choose mufflers for sound over performance.


----------

